# MISSING SQUIRREL DOG!!!



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray (May 5, 2006)

Hello Everyone:

I have some terrible news. Our male feist, Trigger is missing. We were huntin' near Canton, SD and he just simply disappeared. For more information and pictures, please visit our website:

http://squackerjack.tripod.com/id18.html

Look for the "Alert" page. Not knowing what happened is the hardest part and I hope someone here on Nodak might have seen him.

Thanks,

-Marc Gray


----------



## Hunterdude (Feb 6, 2008)

sorry to hear that squirrel hunter. i hope you find him


----------



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray (May 5, 2006)

Thanks. No new yet. What really stink is not knowing what happened.


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

I feel for you SGH best of luck finding your dog. you should post this in the open forum if you didnt already


----------

